# Special B Malt



## Snow (29/8/03)

Can anyone tell me what an acceptable replacement for Belgian Special B malt would be? I have been told that Cara Aroma 300-400 EBC (or dark crystal in other words) can be used instead, but I don't know if this would have the same properties and it sounds a bit too dark for me.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## kingoftheharpies (4/9/03)

Never really found anything that comes close to Special B. Its VERY unique to say the least. As little as 50 g can make a huge difference in you beer. It has a burnt caramel almost treacle quality to it. I love the stuff but its potent. My advice would be to use a dark crystal along with a touch of treacle but its hard to measure and use.


----------



## Snow (4/9/03)

Thanks KOTH. I'll probably use some dark crystal (cara-aroma) but I don't think I'm brave enough to use treacle...

- Snow


----------



## jayse (8/9/03)

i love cararoma awesome malt.i use it for all my dark crystal malt.
iv'e never used special b but i was wondering wether cararoma would be close to that after making many brews with it and reading about special b(and drinking dark belgian beers).


----------



## Snow (8/9/03)

Well, I'll be using the Cara Aroma on Thursday for my Belgian Raspberry Amber Ale partial mash. Here's the recipe.

1kg German Pils malt (couldn't get Belgian)
2kg pale liquid malt extract
1kg pale dry malt extract
250g medium crystal malt
250g Cara Munich malt
250g Cara Aroma malt
30g Hallertauer pellets- 60 mins
15g Saaz pellets 60 mins
15g Fuggles pellets - 2 mins
1 can raspberry puree (325g) - in secondary
2 tsp Irish Moss
1tsp Nutrient salts
Wyeast Trappist High Gravity liquid yeast

I'll let you know how it turns out.

- Snow.


----------

